# How do I Synchronize



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi
  I sent a book on my Kindle to my ipad 2. How do I sync to the page I'm reading on the Kindle.

Thanks


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

First go to your 'manage your kindle' page at Amazon. All the way at the very bottom of the page is a link 'manage synchronisation between devices'. Click on this and make sure it is set to 'on'.

Make sure your Kindle has wireless turned on and your iPad has wi-fi or 3G access. When you finish reading on one device (and preferably exit the book), when you open it on the other device, it should ask you if you want to go to the last page read. Choose yes and it should take you directly to the page you were on with the first device. 

You can force a sync on the Kindle by going to Menu --> Sync and Check for Items and on the Kindle App on the iPad by pressing on the circular arrow on the bottom right of the screen when you're in the book.

You don't need to leave wireless on all the time if you don't want to, you can just connect when you want to sync. If you use that method it's best to make a habit of doing a manual sync, each time you finish reading.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks it worked.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

A bit of trivia: the syncing feature should really be named Sync to Furthest Page I've Ever Read, since it won’t get reset if you read the book again, or someone else reads the book.

You can call Kindle customer Service and have it reset (I've heard), but it's a pain.

Mike


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I started a new book on my Kindle and when I tried to sychrionize it with my iPad nothing comes up.
I have, my wireless on. I also went to manage my kindle and that is onWhat am I doing wrong.

Thanks


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I finally got it, but I had to go to Amazon and then go to manage my kindle and send it from there. I thought it would automatically sychronize when I went on the Kindle  app? 

Amy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

amyberta said:


> I finally got it, but I had to go to Amazon and then go to manage my kindle and send it from there. I thought it would automatically sychronize when I went on the Kindle app?
> 
> Amy


Although it's the Amazon servers that hold and transfer the info, you shouldn't have to go to Amazon to sync it. Provided the device you've been reading on has had the chance to 'phone home' and send it's info, then the other device should be able to connect and get the info automatically. If you're sitting there with the two devices side by side experimenting, it may be that you've not give them enough time to do that, especially if you haven't done a manual sync.


----------

